# Wines we have made



## cb_Sadie (Oct 24, 2009)

My first picture that I have posted, if it works. These are different wines that we have made.







You can't see the picture very well. It was so small and when I tried to enlarge it, it's distorts the picture. It took a long time to upload this picture also. I will keep working on it.

cyndy


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice job though - I'd like to be able to read the labels. They all look really nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice picture. I am also keeping a library of each bottle of wine I have made. I never kept track of how much I've made till someone asked me the other day. I started to count. Holy moly 25 different wines since sept 2008 and I have seven carboys cooking right now and just picked up a Washingtom Reisling today. I also put my order in today fortwo Limited Additions, Trio Blanca and Pacific Quartet.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks great!!!


I would also like to see labels closer... But never-the-less, It looks like an all star lineup.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you have the original picture before it was resized smaller? If you do and need help email it to me and Ill load it for you.


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Wade. I do still have the original label. I will email it to you.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is a better picture of the collection!


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Wade, I'm not sure what I'm doing.. mine was so little and would just get littler..


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

Are you using the Microsoft resizer?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice collection. i like the labels.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 25, 2009)

Ooooh... the white chocolate port looks especially lovely - what a nice collection of wines!


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 25, 2009)

wade said:


> Are you using the Microsoft resizer?



Wade, I used Photobucket, I think that is what it is called.


----------



## NEBama (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice



.AL


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice comments, my boyfriend made the ones that did not come with the wine kits.. my first label was the one that Wade helped me post, Peach Ice Wine. We have all of these wines but none are ready to drink yet. Boy, it is hard to stay out of them.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

You dont have to resize the pics if you are using photobucket. Just copy the IMG code and paste it into the post where you want it.


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 25, 2009)

wade said:


> You dont have to resize the pics if you are using photobucket. Just copy the IMG code and paste it into the post where you want it.



Boy, I'm making this harder than it really is.. I will try that, thanks


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

You only have to resize it if you are uploading it using the forums uploader which can take a lot of time and can only handle pics of 150kbs or smaller. Any problems and Im a click away!


----------

